# Decoy/Helper?



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope you don't mind my total ignorance, but I'm starting to look into training methods and clubs, as well as reading old posts, and need help with the terms.

I thought that the two were interchangeable, with the difference being that the decoy is a helper with a suit on. But then I read posts where both are mentioned as if they work with the dog at the same time. 

How do you break the two "jobs" down? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Helper is generally used for Schutzhund, decoy is usually used for suit sports. I've seen Schutzhund people call them decoys and ring/PSA people call them helpers, so it's probably just semantics.


----------



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Helper is generally used for Schutzhund, decoy is usually used for suit sports. I've seen Schutzhund people call them decoys and ring/PSA people call them helpers, so it's probably just semantics.



So when out on the field training, the handler is alone with the decoy/helper depending on the sport and a 3rd person (helper) is not involved/present. This makes sense to me as I wasn't sure what the "other" person would be doing and how would they be helping.

Thanks.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Right...helper=decoy, decoy=helper. Just depends on which sport is what they're typically called. Now in prepping for a trial, you might have someone stand out there with a clipboard pretending to be the judge and depending on the atmosphere of your club, you might have people standing fairly near watching. But it's usually just you, your dog, and the decoy/helper if the decoy/helper is also the training director (usually the case). Sometimes in training a new decoy/helper, there would be a third person (either the TD or the more experienced decoy/helper) out there directing both the decoy/helper in what to do and the handler/dog, but not in the context you mentioned. That probably confused you more, right? :lol:


----------



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

Perfect, makes sense :smile:

Thanks.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And when the sport dog eats the decoy, it's called Hamburger HELPER...:twisted:


----------



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And when the sport dog eats the decoy, it's called Hamburger HELPER...:twisted:


Now that's funny :lol:


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And when the sport dog eats the decoy, it's called Hamburger HELPER...:twisted:


And at that point are they no longer called a sport dog? Or maybe at that point the helper calls the dog something else!
Sue


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I use both terms. Helpers help create the dog, decoys help test the dog, and bad guys proof everything!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

In SCH/IPO the term helper, is the name associated/given to the assistant to help assist the judge to evaluate the dog in a trial.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And when the sport dog eats the decoy, it's called Hamburger HELPER...:twisted:


My dog resembles that remark


----------

